# subs in Joliet



## birchwood (Feb 13, 2009)

Looking for 2 trucks or a skid steer for work in Joliet my number is 708-567-0527 Steve.


----------



## pushingsnow (Nov 14, 2011)

If I find a plow for my 2000 GMC 3500 I'd be interested worth an hour drive?


----------

